# Gator is not a Bloodline



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

For the newbies asking about the Gator Bloodline please be informed there is no such thing it never existed it's a Back Yard breeders creation. There is Plumbers Alligator and Crenshaws Gator which were famous game dogs.But there has never been a gator Bloodline.

Plumber's Alligator
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [380] :: PLUMBER'S ALLIGATOR

Crenshaws Rodreguiz Gator
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [110] :: (CRENSHAW'S) RODRIGUEZ' GATOR (4XW)


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey, Tara. In fairness, I don't think the last guy was under that impression. I don't know what got deleted from that thread but I think he was just after a dog down from a dog who happened to be called Gator. I was having a chat to him and I think he's knowledgeable enough to know that Gator is not a bloodline.

The title of that thread was an unfortunate choice of words.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes he pmd me I think I know what he's looking for now. Hes referring to Crenshaws gator but from what he was asking it wasn't making any sense. I am in contact with him now. But this still needs to be said we get plenty of newbs saying they own Gator dogs so hopefully they will read this.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

All good.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Buddy here is my dogs ped Ava comes off all those dogs your interested in

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [175576] :: AKA X FINALE

My dogs parents come directly off whites Ka. All the dogs you mentioned are Right in my dogs ped. I don't think pro line kennels is breeding anymore last time I checked. junkyard is another guy on here who knows a lot about those bulldogs down from jeep. If you give us the name of the dogs your interested in maybe we can tell you if they are still producing well.


----------



## Ftbstrd (Apr 14, 2011)

I appreciate it. The Gator question was more of a general Tab/Jeep question really. Anyway most of my yard in the early 2000's was Shorty/Cowboy with a line called Jenkins from Amite, LA mixed in there. I would eventually just like to know what happened to alot of the dogs but its gonna have to be right place right time thing because there was a split in the yard at one time and alot of papers were lost in Katrina as well. But, anyway, thanks for the info.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I gotcha .... Have you tried game-dog.com? You might run into some folks who may have info about some of the offspring from your yard. Sounds like you had some good blood on your yard. I hope you can find what your looking for. Do you have any old pics of some of the dogs you produced?


----------



## Ftbstrd (Apr 14, 2011)

I lost alot of pics in the storm. My avatar is the Gator male and I have a pic of his mother (Dixie) and father (Raven). I just gotta scan em.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Ah ok he's a good looking boy. Gotta love them red dogs  So you lost papers on your boy and his parents? Or did you keep hand written peds on them?


----------



## Ftbstrd (Apr 14, 2011)

Its prolly not even pheasable at this point. You got some folks that may or may not be incarcerated or even alive for that matter. I'm not lookin to pitch him to anybody. He's a tough one though. I watched him take buckshot to the head from 20 feet and turn around and trot off like nothin happened.


----------

